# Resources > Education Center >  >  Mild

## Goldney

This is a tutorial I made for a friend as he couldn't quite get the concept in other tutorials, hope it's a help. Please leave a comment or tips that could improve it.


There are kind of two types of MILD, before sleep and during it.

Before Sleep
1. Really relax, spend about 5-10 mins just relaxing. Move about as much as you like during this as long as you're _comfortable.

_2. Clear your mind. Visualise your thoughts as words or clouds etc. and then just let them flow out of your head. Imagine the clouds just fading away. Repeat this until your mind is relatively blank.

3. Think about your goal: eg. remembering to RC when you wake up. Solely focus on this one thought. Repeat it over and over until it is ingrained into your subconscious.

4. If your mind wanders off track gently force it back on track with the visualisation of your thoughts technique.

5. Try and make sure that one of your last thoughts is of your goal.

During Sleep
This is to be used with WBTB.

1. Wake up four-and-a-half, six or seven-and-a-half hours after you fall asleep (this is going to be an estimate and use an alarm). 

2. Record your dreams.

3.Stay awake for about 15-30 minutes. Whatever feels natural. Until you feel fairly alert. Think about the dreams you had.

 4.Go back to bed

5.Really relax, spend about 5-10 mins just relaxing. Move about as much as you like during this as long as you're _comfortable.
_
6.Clear your mind. Visualise your thoughts as words or clouds etc. and then just let them flow out of your head. Imagine the clouds just fading away. Repeat this until your mind is relatively blank.

7. Imagine yourself in the dream you just had. Imagine that you are lucid (do an RC, have your imagined self say, "I'm dreaming!", etc.) Say to yourself I _will_ become lucid. Believe it vehemently.

8. Fall asleep, again making sure that this image of yourself becoming lucid is one of the last things on your mind.

9. With luck you'll find yourself in a dream where you become lucid.

----------


## Burns

I like how it's short and sweet, and set up in a step-by-step approach.


I will be watching this thread for possible induction into the Tutorials if it gets enough positive feedback, so everyone don't be shy about posting any thoughts. Thanks!  :smiley:

----------


## 2Fruits

Hi Goldney. Thanks for the awesome mild tut, I guess I never really understood what it was about. Although I find when I try to MILD I have trouble falling asleep because I'm too busy sort of overthinking my goal... any suggestions?

----------


## Kromoh

well 2fruits that's why relaxation is important


I don't really like MILD myself, but for sure this is a good tutorial
explains everything needed and makes things easy to comprehend

great work goldney - never seen such a clean tutorial before

----------


## Goldney

Thanks. I really thought you're _epic_ Wild tutorial was really good. I mean really really good. It inspired me to take it up seriously and learn it properly.

----------


## Kromoh

alright, enough ass-licking   :O


I'll send the wolves after ya!

----------


## Goldney

Not ass-licking. I thought it was that good.

----------


## Riff

I am the 'friend' he sent it to and i've nearly LD'd due to this. Its pretty beast.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Mmm I like it, especially step 3 in the "before sleep" section. Looks like a great way to induce a false awakening.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

I might just give this a try tonight.  ::D:

----------


## vinn

awsome ! nice tutorial!

----------


## Grod

I have one question....

In step three, under Before Sleep, what do you mean when you say "wake up"? 
Wake up inside your dream? or Wake up from sleeping?

Besides that, this looks great! I hope it gets inducted into the tutorials.

----------


## Goldney

> eg. remembering to RC when you wake up



That was just an example, but I meant actually waking up from sleep. That way when you wake up your first thought will be to check if you were dreaming and hopefully catch a pesky false awakening. It was just an example though. You can substitute anything into it.

----------

